
IT repairman seeks home for Apple collection, possibly world's largest - razer6
https://ca.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idCAKCN1MR2AD-OCATC
======
lightbyte
Strange that this guy's business was bankrupted by the anti-competitive
practices of the company he loves so much yet he doesn't seem to be that upset
about it.

------
npunt
Sadly this happens frequently in the world of vintage computing. Hoarders
collect stuff for years, get deep in the red, and then must get rid of
everything RIGHT NOW or else everything's destroyed.

The mentality of hoarding doesn't allow for slowly parting out collections and
maximizing preservation, which is what we should be trying to achieve.

------
codebudo
Paul Allen's Living Computer Museum + Lab in Seattle may want them. Anyone
have a contact there to put them in touch?

------
scj
I'd watch a Youtube series talking about Apple hardware releases. Talking
about the changes since the last version, maybe some stories if they're well
known, as well as demonstrating actual machines in use.

Something along the lines of what 8-bit guy does.

------
eschaton
Why the hell are the options always “someone support me” or “shred/bulldoze
it?” Does he not realize he could probably pay the rent and retire by parting
his collection out?

~~~
appleiigs
I sold my Apple IIGS around the year 2000 for $600 on eBay. Buyer spent an
additional $600 for shipping from Canada to California. The buyer was getting
it as a gift for a friend who was retiring from Apple and worked on the Apple
IIGS.

A quick scan of eBay today is showing $1,200 to $1,800 for an complete
functioning Apple IIGS. If he has 1,100 computers, I can see him getting to
$23,000-35,000 pretty easily.

~~~
OldJackHinson
Very interesting. I have three complete ][gs "Woz" editions sitting in storage
somewhere, that I rescued from a school computer lab where they were being
thrown out in ~2004. I also snagged the Macintosh that was used as the server
for the network, and all the backup media that I could find. There's a copy of
Oregon Trail in there somewhere, that I played in school :)

Maybe I should find them...

